# CA triple crown stage race doubles 2012



## Warble (Oct 30, 2011)

I what to do the Ca triple crown stage race in 2012. I tried in 2011 but could not get one of the days off to ride it. Does anyone know which doubles are going to be the Stage Race doubles in 2012.
In 2011 they were all in northern Ca, are they going to be in southern CA in 2012? If so which ones? I can reserve the days off if I know.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Consult the Triple Crown site for the schedule or visit the Western States Ride Calendar. Most 2012 events seem to be posted on the Western State Calendar.


----------

